# Found ticket to commercial success...



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Cruising through the 'oops' paint section at Lowes.... a steal at $7.00










But alas with no label on the can I don't know if it was exterior paint so I guess my foray into commercial beekpeeing success is on hold as I won't be painting my boxes the magic color.


----------



## Hormel (Nov 8, 2007)

Without a label they should be marking it down a lot more than $7. It 'looks' like an exterior paint since I can't imagine using a baby blue semi-gloss inside. 
Home Depot has a paint that is primer and paint in one. Not something I would use on my house but I am really liking that in the oops for my woodenware. Covers well in 2 coats.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JRG13 said:


> painting my boxes the magic color.


Ha ha...


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

You don't count Keith, I knew you'd get it.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't tell people it's the color magic and not the product!
What are you thinking!?!!???


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Why would you even spend your time painting boxes with this paint if you you were not sure it was an exterior paint???
If it is a interior paint product & does not last, in 2 years you will be a grinding paint off to repaint all over again.
$7.00 dollar bargin turns in to a $$$$ head ache!
Been there & done that, trust me!!!


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

I do better than that - I found a local company that people pay to dispose of junk and "hazardous" materials like paint, solvents, etc. They recycle the batteries, metals, and everything else they can, and the give away the paint to anyone who wants to come by and pick it up. They even pop the tops, give it a stir, and make sure its still good before placing it on the shelves. All I do is stop in once in awhile, go to the "outdoor" paint shelves, and pick a can or two that can use. Free paint.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

add a rainbow to the color scheme and the almond farmers will pay double.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Soup, you didn't get the joke.... I did not buy it either.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

JRG13 said:


> I did not buy it either.



Go back and get as much as you can!!!! I think its called NUTRA-BLUE.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Johnny said:


> Go back and get as much as you can!!!! I think its called NUTRA-BLUE.


Maybe if I knew what it was.... but that's funny right there.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

We do have a bunch of equipment painted the same beatuiful blue color.
Rather tame compaired to some of the other colors in use in the outfit!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It was a mistint but still cost me more than $7.00 a can. That paint seems cheap. As per Hormel it is likely to be an exterior paint, and who'd want to sleep in a bedroom painted that color.

I suspect the label may be removed to avoid liability issues but in any case, you could try asking somebody.


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I seen quite a few blue boxes in orchards on my way down yesterday and I finally figured the ones with the sides bulging out must be the NUTRA-BLUE hives.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I buy a lot of mistint paints and then I just mix them together. 90% of the time the color comes out grey, some darker then others. $25 for a 5 gallon buckets you just can't past it up.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I also buy a lot of mistint paint. Some as cheap as $2.99 a gallon at Sears. What I find in our neck of the woods is most of the mistint paint from late fall to early spring is interior grade paint. The exterior paint seems to appear when the weather warms up for house painting season. 

On the positive side, some of my traditionalist beekeeping buddies who think a hive can be any color so long as it's white, tell me my hives are so ugly, I have no fear of anyone stealng them...the theives would have to repaint them.

Grant
Jackson, MO https://www.createspace.com/4111886


----------

